# Askari Bestellung "In kürze lieferbar"



## Christian13 (23. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute !!
Hab mir mal das hier bestellt : 

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...combos/cormoran-daiwa-feeder-set-1/detail.jsf

Ist "In Kürze Liferbar" 

jetz wollte ich gerne wissen wie lange das dauert bis das wieder zur verfügung steht .. Hat jmd erfahrungen damit ? Oder weiß er das von freunden bitte um antwort !!


----------



## T2sCorp (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari Bestellung "In kürze lieferbar"*

Na dann erstmal gratulation zu deinem Kauf....

Am besten frag bei Askari direkt nach. Wir können wir hier leider nicht weiterhelfen in Punkto Lieferzeit eines eShops. 

Gruß Alex


----------



## Fabsibo (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari Bestellung "In kürze lieferbar"*

Ich hatte das letztens auch, dann hab ich da angerufen und die meinten, sie haben noch keinen Liefertermin von dem Hersteller.. Habe die Bestellung nach 3 Wochne storniert (sie wussten immer noch keinen Liefertermin), weil ich dann mittlerweile längst ne alternative gefunden habe ..

Habe eben gerade mal spaßighalber mal nachgeschaut und bei dem Artikel steht immer noch in kürze lieferbar und das ist 2 Monate her :-D.. ich glaube Askari schreibt statt ausverkauft lieber in kürze lieferbar


----------



## riecken (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari Bestellung "In kürze lieferbar"*

Ich habe mir futter gekauft Ts 3kg sack für 3€ und da standt auch in kürze liefer.  nach 2 wochen war es da was mir egal war da ich einfach nur für den preis das futter wollte und mehr nicht


----------



## Kark (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari Bestellung "In kürze lieferbar"*

Als bei mir in Kürze lieferbar stand war der Artikel bereits in Deutschland nicht mehr verfügbar. Alle anderen Onlineshops wussten das nur Askari nicht....


----------



## Katteker (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari Bestellung "In kürze lieferbar"*



Christian13 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute !!
> Hab mir mal das hier bestellt :
> 
> http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...combos/cormoran-daiwa-feeder-set-1/detail.jsf
> ...



Dort anrufen und gut.

Grundsätzlich:
Wenn ich etwas haben möchte bestell ich doch nicht bei jemandem der es garnicht auf Lager hat...|kopfkrat


----------



## Christian13 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari Bestellung "In kürze lieferbar"*

Danke Leute !! 
Werde da morgen mal anrufen aber was soll ich da sagen ?? Soll ich bisschen druck machen ?? #c


----------



## Fabsibo (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari Bestellung "In kürze lieferbar"*

Da Askari ja das auf die Lieferanten schiebt bzw. selber auf die Lieferung warten muss, kannste da soviel Druck machen wie du möchtest ... 

Entweder du wartets oder stornierst es, wobei das Angebot preislich sicherlich Top ist. Denke aber bei diesem Angebot wirst du noch lange warten müssen...


----------



## Slick (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari Bestellung "In kürze lieferbar"*

Sagte ich doch,kannst lang warten.Normalerweise bedeutet in kürze Lieferbar=Ausverkauft bei Askari.Storniere am besten und kauf die
was anderes was lieferbar ist.


----------



## Schlebusch (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari Bestellung "In kürze lieferbar"*

Warte auch schon seit 3 Wochen auf meine Nachlieferung die angeblich derzeit nicht verfügbar ist.
Habe diese Woche Montag da angerufen und nachgefragt die meinten es kommt diese Woche zu mir nach Hause.
3 mal dürft ihr raten was oder bzw was NICHT passiert ist?!:q
RICHTIG, es ist GARNICHTS angekommen!!!
ASKARI IST UND BLEIBT EIN SCHEISS LADEN!!!


----------



## heinmama (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari Bestellung "In kürze lieferbar"*

Einfach anrufen und gut ist. Die Dame am Telefon war bei mir höflich, und hat mir den Liefertermin gesagt.

Wenn es nicht lieferbar ist kannst Du immer noch ausweichen!
Blöd ist es nur wenn man den Gegenstand unbedingt gebraucht wird, aber dann kaufe ich das sowieso hier im Laden.

Also immer locker bleiben.

Gruß

Heinmama


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari Bestellung "In kürze lieferbar"*

Fehler


----------



## Christian13 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari Bestellung "In kürze lieferbar"*

So leute habe jetzt mal bei Askari angerufen  

Habe ach einem genauen Liefertermin gefragt doch da haben die mir empfohlen doch lieber umzu buchen  
Hab ich dann gemacht ich zeig euch mal was ich bestellt hab und ihr dürft sagen obs gut war ) 

Rolle : 
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...len-2/corcast-8pif-super-jet-reels/detail.jsf

Rute :
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...n/yad-stonehill-spinn-feeder-ruten/detail.jsf


----------



## Firehawk81 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari Bestellung "In kürze lieferbar"*

Cormoran-Rolle = Ganz großer Fehler!

Die bauen schon eine weile keine guten Rollen mehr. Jeder Angler den ich kenne kauft sich keine von Cormoran mehr.


----------



## burhave (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari Bestellung "In kürze lieferbar"*



Christian13 schrieb:


> So leute habe jetzt mal bei Askari angerufen
> 
> Habe ach einem genauen Liefertermin gefragt doch da haben die mir empfohlen doch lieber umzu buchen
> Hab ich dann gemacht ich zeig euch mal was ich bestellt hab und ihr dürft sagen obs gut war )
> ...


 
Die Rolle ist ganz cool. Zur Rute kann ich nix sagen#h


----------



## Christian13 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari Bestellung "In kürze lieferbar"*

Ja denke ich auch .. mal sehen was die rolle so taugt ^^ 

Was soll das heißen ? Zur rute kann ich  nix sagen ? xD


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari Bestellung "In kürze lieferbar"*

Da habe ich was verpeilt, ist ja ein Feederset, sorry.#h


----------



## stephan148 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari Bestellung "In kürze lieferbar"*

ich hab mal fast 6 monate auf einen " in kürze lieferbaren" artikel gewartet. Fazit askari bekommt kein geld mehr von mir...


----------



## Koalabaer (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari Bestellung "In kürze lieferbar"*



stephan148 schrieb:


> ich hab mal fast 6 monate auf einen " in kürze lieferbaren" artikel gewartet. Fazit askari bekommt kein geld mehr von mir...



Obwohl ich fast nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe.Dieses,,in kürze lieferbar''sollten die schnell in,,Liefertermin unbekannt''ändern.
Entspricht erstens der Wahrheit,und ist für viele Besteller sicherlich hilfreich.

Gruß Jörg...welcher nur verfügbar ordert,und so noch keine großen Probleme mit Askari hatte.


----------



## Fabsibo (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari Bestellung "In kürze lieferbar"*

Nochmal ein kleines Bsp: Bei Askari in Hannover hatte ich auch mal nach einem Artikel gefragt, welcher online "in kürze Lieferbar" war und dann hat er in seinem Computer nachgeschaut und meinte:" oh da haben wir einen minus bestand von 544 Artikeln, sprich vor mir bekommen alleine von Askari Hannover noch 544 Personen den Artikel  :-D. Trotzdem hat er mir sofort angeboten das ich ja einen bestellen könnte, ich werde dann angerufen wenn der Artikel da ist..


----------



## Christian13 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari Bestellung "In kürze lieferbar"*

Das haben die auch noch zu mir gesagt aber dann empfole um zu buchen !!


----------



## manowar6660 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Askari Bestellung "In kürze lieferbar"*

hab das erste mal die bestellung nach einer woche bekommen doch in der zwischenzeit sind die zu einem sehr mangelhaften shop mutiert warte seit 03 04 2011auf ware die sofort verfügbar war und werde von woche zu woche vertröstet bestellung nr 15 war devinitiv die letzte in diesem superladen


----------



## domi120 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Askari Bestellung "In kürze lieferbar"*

Hallo,

mach dir nicht unnötig Stress und dreh den Pack vom Askari den Rücken zu. Die haben einfach keine Ahnung was man Kundenfreundlichkeit nennt :-D


----------



## fenmaus (9. August 2011)

*AW: Askari Bestellung "In kürze lieferbar"*

_*Hallo,
ich würde dir empfehlen, in ein ortenliches Fachgeschäft,wo der Verkäufer selbst angelt zu gehen.Die sind meistens freundlich und kennen sich aus.
*_


----------



## cocorell (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Askari Bestellung "In kürze lieferbar"*

Hallo Zusammen,

also meine Erfahrungen mit Askari......einmal und nie wieder!!!!
Am 30.9.2015 hatte ich bei Askari 2 Penn Slammer, die waren im Angebot, zu einem unschlagbaren Preis bestellt. Online wurden die Rollen als " in Kürze lieferbar" beworben. Mittlerweile habe ich den "FÜNFTEN" unverbindlichen Liefertermin benannt bekommen.
Immer mit dem selben Text...Sie haben einen begehrten Artikel bestellt. Zu erwähnen ist hier noch, dass ich die Rollen noch am Tag der Bestellung per PayPal bezahlt habe.
Mehrere Telefonate, die mich nur aggressiv machten, wegen den super freundlichen und hilfsbereiten "Servicemitarbeitern", sowie etliche E-Mails haben nichts gebracht. Nun habe ich Askari eine Lieferfrist von 4 Tagen gestellt ...sollte ich dann keinen Wareneingang haben sollen die mir unverzüglich mein Geld zurück überweisen und ich behalte mir Schadensersatz vor, da ich mir nun die Rollen zu einem höheren Preis kaufen muss. Von Vertragstreue hält Askari nichts, Kundenorientiertes arbeiten sieht auch anders aus. Das größte Frechheit von Askari ist aber die, das Askari seine Kunden fahrlässig täuscht und Artikel bewirbt die nicht Lieferbar sind und Askari mit dem Geld seiner Kunden arbeitet ohne eine vertraglich vereinbarte Gegenleistung erbracht zu haben. Dies sind alles Fälle für das BGB wie z.b. Täuschung, Veruntreung, Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen!

Fazit; Askari lohnt nicht!


----------



## Andal (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Askari Bestellung "In kürze lieferbar"*

Seit Jahr und Tag das gleiche und immer wieder fallen Angler auf die "tollen Angebote" rein. So wirklich verstehen muss man dieses Verhalten nicht, oder!?


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Askari Bestellung "In kürze lieferbar"*

Schnäppchenfalle, dann sofort Paypalen und im Nachhinein hier Rotz und Wasser heulen.....
 Verbuch es unter Lehrgeld, oder wähle beim nächsten Mal die Option 'auf Rechnung'.


----------



## Lazarus (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Askari Bestellung "In kürze lieferbar"*

cocorell, du hast versucht ein Produkt zu bestellen, das extrem günstig angeboten wurde. Der Preis für die Slammer war konkurrenzlos niedrig angesetzt, nirgendwo im Netzt gibt es sie so billig. Von Anfang an war die Rolle nicht Lieferbar.
Dass da ein Risiko besteht, die Rolle zu bekommen, hättest du wissen müssen. So funktioniert die Marktwirtschaft nun mal. Die würden dir die Rolle sicher gern liefern, wenn sie sie hätten...  Und Askari macht die Penn Slammer nicht selbst!

Statt zu jammern, dass du dein Geld nicht zurück erhältst, solltest du der Firma ausdrücklich sagen, dass du nicht mehr länger warten willst und die Bestellung stornieren. Wenn du danach dein Geld nicht innerhalb einer Woche zurück hast, kannst du zu Recht schimpfen. Derzeit nicht.

Wo du da eine Täuschung siehst, verstehe ich nicht. Wenn du schon mit dem BGB rumwirfst und Täuschungsabsicht unterstellst, solltest du vorher zumindest die AGB des Anbieters lesen.

Nein, ich habe mit Askari nichts zu tun. Deren neuer Webshop ist eine Zumutung und das Sortiment passt nicht zu mir. Trotzdem bestelle ich gelegentlich dort. Momentan gibt es eine Aktion mit 15% auf alle Ruten und Rollen. Da werde ich vielleicht noch zuschlagen. Falls ein Artikel auf 'bald lieferbar', also 'nicht am Lager' bezeichnet ist, bestelle ich natürlich nur, wenn es absolut nicht dringend und außerdem sehr günstig ist.


----------



## thanatos (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Askari Bestellung "In kürze lieferbar"*

Warum kauft Ihr überhaupt beim Versandhändler ;+-
richtig weil ihr der Meinung seid euer Händler um die Ecke
könnte ja zu reich werden #6drum ist ja einiges ein paar Euronchen teurer ,Irrtum der Junge kann einfach nicht in den Mengen einkaufen um entsprechende Mengenrabatte zu erhalten.Versandhändler haben auch nicht das volle Angebot
eines Herstellers in entsprechenden Mengen und bestellen es 
erst wenn es gekauft wird und da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer :q
Vorsicht ist nur geboten wenn Ruten oder Rollen mit um die 50% unter Ladenpreis angeboten werden,da kann es dann schon mal vorkommen das man sie wegen Mängel umtauschen muß (damit hatte ich bei Askari)nie Probleme,das sind Chargen die durch die Gütekontrolle gefallen sind und nur in großen Stückzahlen für´n Appel und n Ei verkauft werden ,wenn man Pech hat muß man eben umtauschen,wer seine Ware aber schnell und in einwandfreier Qualität haben will kauft eben .....


----------



## ulli1958m (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Askari Bestellung "In kürze lieferbar"*



fenmaus schrieb:


> _*Hallo,
> ich würde dir empfehlen, in ein ortenliches Fachgeschäft,wo der Verkäufer selbst angelt zu gehen.Die sind meistens freundlich und kennen sich aus.
> *_


sehe ich auch so #6
standort haren/ems.....und er hat einen relativ gut sortierten laden vor der tür
http://www.angel-haake.com/
oder 
http://www.fishing-attack.de/fishing-attack

#h


----------



## Revilo62 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Askari Bestellung "In kürze lieferbar"*

Da machtihr es aber ganz schön einfach.
Nur weil die AGB vielleicht Anderes aussagen könnten, muss man es nicht hinnehmen, ehrlich, käme auf nen Versuch an, RS-Versicherung und guter Anwalt für Verbraucherrecht, Info an den Verbraucherschutz.
Auch wenn der Schaden im Einzelnen sehr überschaubar ist, er ist aber sicher nicht allein, der bereits monatelang wartet und bereits geld überwiesen hat, irgendwo wird dieses Geld zwischenverwertet.
Da läßt sich einiges konstruieren, ich würde sogar soweit gehen, dass hier eine arglistige Täuschung vorliegt, zumindest Wettbewerbsverzerrung. 
Da gibt es genug Urteile und auch in der Rechtssprechung wurde reagiert.
Ob das lohnt, muss jeder für sich allein ausmachen, ich würde 
den Vertrag auflösen, das Kundenkonto, sofern vorhanden löschen lassen und die Zusendung von Werbung, egal in welcher Form, verbitten.
Ja, Thanatos, Du hast Recht mit Deiner Aussage zum Einkauf im Internet, aber man muss beide Seiten betrachten, manche Händler führen bestimmte Produkte nicht, auch nicht mit Bestellung.
Und nein, Du hast nicht Recht mit der Aussage zu evtl. nicht geprüften Artikeln, da liegt die Verantwortung eindeutig beim Händler, notfalls muss er die Ware als B-Ware oder 2. Wahl deklarieren, dazu ist er verpflichtet und als Importeur von Waren übernimmt er in D Herstellerverpflichtungen.
Darüber gibt es eindeutige gesetzliche Regelungen .

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Askari Bestellung "In kürze lieferbar"*

Vor der Tür kaufen, am Ort kaufen. Das ist leicht gesagt, wenn man selber einen guten Laden so nahe hat. Ich hab keinen. Wenn ich in den nächstgelegenen besseren Laden will, liegen die Fahrtkosten über den Versandkosten. Also Online bei einem bewährten Shop. Aber bestimmt nicht bei den üblichen Blendern, die mit Sparpreisen locken und dann nicht leisten


----------



## ulli1958m (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Askari Bestellung "In kürze lieferbar"*



Andal schrieb:


> Vor der Tür kaufen, am Ort kaufen. Das ist leicht gesagt, wenn man selber einen guten Laden so nahe hat. Ich hab keinen.


oh...habe ich überlesen das du auch was suchst  :m
scherz bei seite... oh man...habe gerade erst gesehen das der themenstarter gesperrt ist und die anfrage von 2011 war 

|wavey:


----------



## Revilo62 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Askari Bestellung "In kürze lieferbar"*

Mit dem Post#25 wurde doch alles refreshed
alles gut und wohl doch topaktuell,
noch heute stehen die Rollen als " in Kürze lieferbar" drin, zwar nicht mehr zu dem Preis, den Rest kann man sich denken 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## cocorell (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Askari Bestellung "In kürze lieferbar"*

Allen Kritikern sei hier gesagt....es ist mehr als legitim Angebote auch von Versandhändlern wahrzunehmen. Ich z.B. kaufe viel über E-Bay ein und wurde bisher noch nie von einem Anbieter hinter die Fichte geführt! [edit by Admin] Auch wenn eine Ware mit " in Kürze Lieferbar" beworben wird, geht man als seriöser Kunde davon aus das die Ware spätestens nach 2 Wochen geliefert wird. Heute bin ich schlauer. Und all die klugen Köpfe die jetzt mit dem erhobenen Zeigefinger durch die Gegend laufen.....seid froh über Eure Clevernes, Schlauheit und kaufmännische Weitsicht. Denn Euch würde sowas ja nie passieren. Ich für meine Person versuche über dieses posting andere ehrliche Käufer vor den negativ Erfahrungen zu warnen und zu warnen. Es können ja nicht alle mit soviel Intelligenz gesegnet sein wie der eine oder andere hier!


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Askari Bestellung "In kürze lieferbar"*



cocorell schrieb:


> Allen Kritikern sei hier gesagt....es ist mehr als legitim Angebote auch von Versandhändlern wahrzunehmen. Ich z.B. kaufe viel über E-Bay ein und wurde bisher noch nie von einem Anbieter hinter die Fichte geführt![edit by Admin]. Auch wenn eine Ware mit " in Kürze Lieferbar" beworben wird, geht man als seriöser Kunde davon aus das die Ware spätestens nach 2 Wochen geliefert wird. Heute bin ich schlauer. Und all die klugen Köpfe die jetzt mit dem erhobenen Zeigefinger durch die Gegend laufen.....seid froh über Eure Clevernes, Schlauheit und kaufmännische Weitsicht. Denn Euch würde sowas ja nie passieren. Ich für meine Person versuche über dieses posting andere ehrliche Käufer vor den negativ Erfahrungen zu warnen und zu warnen.* Es können ja nicht alle mit soviel Intelligenz gesegnet sein wie der eine oder andere hier!*







 Fühlst du dich jetzt erkannt, oder diskriminiert?|kopfkrat


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Askari Bestellung "In kürze lieferbar"*



cocorell schrieb:


> Allen Kritikern sei hier gesagt....es ist mehr als legitim Angebote auch von Versandhändlern wahrzunehmen. Ich z.B. kaufe viel über E-Bay ein und wurde bisher noch nie von einem Anbieter hinter die Fichte geführt! [edit by Admin]. Auch wenn eine Ware mit " in Kürze Lieferbar" beworben wird, geht man als seriöser Kunde davon aus das die Ware spätestens nach 2 Wochen geliefert wird. Heute bin ich schlauer. Und all die klugen Köpfe die jetzt mit dem erhobenen Zeigefinger durch die Gegend laufen.....seid froh über Eure Clevernes, Schlauheit und kaufmännische Weitsicht. Denn Euch würde sowas ja nie passieren. Ich für meine Person versuche über dieses posting andere ehrliche Käufer vor den negativ Erfahrungen zu warnen und zu warnen. Es können ja nicht alle mit soviel Intelligenz gesegnet sein wie der eine oder andere hier!


 
 Stelle nie eine Frage, auf die Du evtl. nicht bereit bist, die Antwort zu hören |rolleyes


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Askari Bestellung "In kürze lieferbar"*

Die Ursache hier ist eine ganz andere...

Bis vor kurzem konnte man bei Pure Fishing "Pakete" oder "Restbestände" zu einem absoluten Tiefpreis odern.
So ist es möglich eine normal sündhafte Ware für einen Schnäppchenpreis anzubieten - so wie wir das mit der Fantasista Nano machen oder mit der Mitchell Blade Alu gemacht haben.

Das geht in dieser Form nicht mehr bei Pure Fishing, hier gibt es nur noch ein Produkt zu einem EK-Preis minus einem gewissen Prozentsatz.
Und bei der Penn Slammer ist der EK Minus den Prozenten wesentlich höher als der angegebene VK-Preis.

Außerdem schreibt PF den Preisrahmen vor in dem ein Produkt aus ihrem Portfolio verkauft werden sollte. Damit will PF die Händler schützen und verhindern das da jemand mit Dumpingangeboten die Marktpreise zerstört und das Firmenkonsortium von PF nichts mehr verdient.
Denn die Amis machen das nicht aus Anglerfreundlichkeit, sondern weil sie gewinnorientiert arbeiten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Askari Bestellung "In kürze lieferbar"*

Leute, Leute - hier wird niemand Betrug unterstellt, wenn das nicht vor Gericht festgestellt wurde - lest euch mal unsere Regeln durch und setzt euren gesunden Menschenverstand ein..

Entsprechend editiert..


----------

